# A few days in the Italian lakes



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

There's something very seductive about these lakes. We've sometimes found parking by them difficult, local shops seem to close down at the tail end of the season and yet the roads can still be busy, but with the sunshine and the swimming it all still seems wonderful. So much so that we've spent 4 nights now beside Lake Iseo - that's a record for us I think.

I've posted on our blog with photos for anyone interested in where we've been and where we've stopped. http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.it/2016/09/a-brief-tour-of-italian-lakes.html

Lesley


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That makes for a great read Lesley. Thank you. 

Italy is on my 'must do' list.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We loved Iseo last summer (2015). Lake swimming is the only way to go imho...

I am well jeal!!:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Just added a bit more to this on the blog. Now to start on the Dolomites!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dolomites are stunning. There is a cracking Sosta with large pitches and hookup right by the Lake at Barcis. Another good free one with EHU up at Sauris. Full info and blog here. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2012/italy


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

From Trento I'd suggest going up the ss48 to Moena, up the Val di Fassa to Canazei then up to Passo Pordoi where the Gondola will probably be running. Over to Arabba then either way to Passo Falzarego (another Gondola) on the way to Cortina. Cortina is the classic town in the Dolomites, the others are ski resort oriented. At Passo Falzarego take the dogs for a walk over the road towards Cinque Torri, see photo.

Campsites at Canazei (OK) and Corvara (Camping Colfosco V Good). In Cortina it is difficult to park and the sites are a few km below town but Camping Rochetta (Good) is a 30 min stiff walk into town or take the bus.
Sosta at Arabba (behind ice rink) is good. You can park up on the high passes as well and we spent a night at the old airfield a few years ago.

Have fun, enjoying reading your posts.

Kev


----------

